# AO Smith Effex Natural Gas water heaters



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.hotwater.com/products/residential/effex.html

Check the link, anyone installed one. I did a Rinnai estimate this evening for a customer who has 2 indoor NG water heaters in separate parts of the home. The cost for 2 75s installed indoors is going to be ridiculous for me to install at the moment. These AO smith heaters I found seem to be up to par. They will connect to the existing flue piping. The will install much easier. However, they will still require a little bit of juice from sparky. I am impressed with what i read and watched on the website. May try to start pitching these when the rinnai cost gets out of hand.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

What do those fellas cost? 

They do sound interesting. I like A.O. Smith because Ferguson doesn't sell them and that's what I currently install. It would be nice to have something other than the regular 40 gallon heater to offer a customer who doesn't want to spend the $$ on a tankless.








Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> What do those fellas cost?
> 
> They do sound interesting. I like A.O. Smith because Ferguson doesn't sell them and that's what I currently install. It would be nice to have something other than the regular 40 gallon heater to offer a customer who doesn't want to spend the $$ on a tankless.
> 
> ...


I found one online, for $899, so, i could imagine my supplier getting them a lil bit cheaper for me.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Was that for a 40 or 50 gallon? That looks like the only sizes they make them. I wonder if 2 50's would recover fast enough to replace the pair of 75's at your customers house.







Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Was that for a 40 or 50 gallon? That looks like the only sizes they make them. I wonder if 2 50's would recover fast enough to replace the pair of 75's at your customers house.
> Paul


No, he has to 40 gallon tank type right now, But was wanting a quote on 2- R75 LSE. See, those AO smiths would be great, and a lot cheaper than doing rinnais.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No, he has to 40 gallon tank type right now, But was wanting a quote on 2- R75 LSE. See, those AO smiths would be great, and a lot cheaper than doing rinnais.


Be cheap if you want then.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Be cheap if you want then.



Its not about being cheap, its about offering a client an alternative, one that would provide a quicker return on his investment.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Its not about being cheap, its about offering a client an alternative, one that would provide a quicker return on his investment.


Sounds good on paper:whistling2: Goodluck:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Paper makes a sound? Bored tonight? Decided to s h i t on my thread?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Paper makes a sound? Bored tonight? Decided to s h i t on my thread?


Yep:laughing::jester:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, Ill have to thank you publicly then. This was a serious topic, one in which where I was looking for feedback, and informative decisions about the product I listed in the OP, not how i practice my business. Ron or matt will be by later to clean up your s h i t. business as usual.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Well, Ill have to thank you publicly then. This was a serious topic, one in which where I was looking for feedback, and informative decisions about the product I listed in the OP, not how i practice my business. Ron or matt will be by later to clean up your s h i t. business as usual.


Quit youryou do the same kinda crap

You'll ask to have it closed anyway...sooner or later:laughing:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Let us know how the install goes, im curious to see how it works.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Was that for a 40 or 50 gallon? That looks like the only sizes they make them. I wonder if 2 50's would recover fast enough to replace the pair of 75's at your customers house.
> 
> Paul


They only have a 40k burner and first hour delivery of 70 for the 40, and 81 for the 50...

I think you are asking a lot of these things...:whistling2:

Cute gimmick though...
Putting a 6-71 blower on a Yugo...
Same concept...:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*They Got To Be Junk....*

Look, they cant even make a decent normal water heater 
so how do you think this is gonna turn out anyway???


are you gonna want to go back out and clean the lint filters
on these puppies for the customer???

before I would ever even consider putting one in, I would get one out of the box, flip it on its side and see how the unit takes in air on the bottom...










I have been putting in the Rheem Pro 50 gallon gas heaters with the* 8 year* tank warranty.....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What about a Vertex?

What about a Voyager? http://www.htproducts.com/literature/lp-41a.pdf

What about American's? http://www.americanwaterheater.com/products/pdf/NRGSS01010.pdf

Bradford? http://www.bradfordwhite.com/images/shared/pdfs/specsheets/800b.pdf


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> They only have a 40k burner and first hour delivery of 70 for the 40, and 81 for the 50...
> 
> I think you are asking a lot of these things...:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. I misread the original post and thought Randy had two 75 gallon heaters to replace but I guess it's a pair of 40's. I know they're supposed to be energy savers but I didn't get the feeling they were much faster to recover (if at all).









Paul


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Look, they cant even make a decent normal water heater
> so how do you think this is gonna turn out anyway???
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, AO Smith has not been knocking em out of the park with their waterheaters


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Well, Ill have to thank you publicly then. This was a serious topic, one in which where I was looking for feedback, and informative decisions about the product I listed in the OP, not how i practice my business. Ron or matt will be by later to clean up your s h i t. business as usual.


Ok sorry for offending you. I should be more serious with my post and follow the example you set. Dont worry nathan set me straight for you:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Ok sorry for offending you. I should be more serious with my post and follow the example you set. Dont worry nathan set me straight for you:thumbsup:



Holy chit, are you for real? Does that mean you have a valid opinion on the topic of this thread? I would appreciate your input on the subject.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been researching these and the brad whites for a more efficient heater . They all seem to cost around $ 850-$950 . So the install price has folks reeling a little ,,,


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sounds like a lot of $ for an unproven w/h.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I know this is a old thread, but I'm putting in a 40 gal AO Smith Effex today. Let y'all know what I think of them.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> I know this is a old thread, but I'm putting in a 40 gal AO Smith Effex today. Let y'all know what I think of them.


awaiting your report on the pros and cons of this heater....:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I do not see what's so good about these units. The 50 gallon tank only gives 81 gallons for the first hour delivery.

Now if you want a water heater that can out preform the 75 gallon heater Bradford White's 50 gallon high performance heater fits the bill with first hour delivery of 200 gallons. http://www.bradfordwhite.com/high-performance-atmospheric-vent-models


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought it was a good heater. The advantage for them is they are more efficient. They install the same way as a standard tank type. The exhaust coming off of them is cool enough to grap bare handed and feel hardly no heat, so most of the heat from the combustion champer does make it to the water instead of going out the roof. They do require 120v power though, so if you lose power, they wont lite with out a generator. I'm hoping Bradford White comes out with something similar. 

And Ron, that BRadford White you posted is nice. I have put in around 5 of them and they are awesome. Not efficient though. And they will become obsolete I beat next year. A Shame though, because I like them alot.


----------

